# Suggestion: Taste Box



## Tom (1/1/14)

I got that idea from a german forum:

How about creating a "taste box", where everyone puts in the ejuices he/she does not enjoy? Then sends it for a period of time to a person that is next on a list. This one will have a set time period to taste through the different ones, and then sends it to the next one and so forth.
As taste is subjective, the juices that is not liked by the one, could be heaven for the next one.

Of course, there will have to be rules, as no plundering. The peeps in the german forum have thousands of members and from what i read there it is working smooth.

Opinions?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Tom (1/1/14)

they even included fav juice samples, as well as a pouch where people can donate money for new juices that should go into the taste box.
well, that would have to be worked out if there is interest...

ok, have checked the way they started that:


one moderator started it, and asked forumites and vendors to donate various ejuices 

she then got the stuff sent to her and made up different taste boxes (according to nic strenghts, or certain styles, i.e. tobaccoes only, fruits only)
created lists for the different boxes, where interested forumites put their names down
at the start of distribution she sends a pm to the first, or next on the list, with the request of address and contact number. giving 24h to respond, if no response the next one on the list gets the pm
when the parcel is received then the receipt will be taken into the list, as well when it is sent to the next one on the list

after 5-7 days the story starts again with the moderator sending the pm to the next on the list, asking for the contact details ....she will then let the previous owner know where to send the box next and so on...
once in a while the moderator requests the box to be sent back to her first, for a checkup as well as filling up with donations that have arrived whilst the box was en route. 
It is just an idea to get everyone to find the real flavour for them, at the end one would have all people happily vaping their favorite ones. Its gr8 for new vapers as well, we all know how hard it can be to find the right ones!


----------



## Andre (1/1/14)

Tom said:


> they even included fav juice samples, as well as a pouch where people can donate money for new juices that should go into the taste box.
> well, that would have to be worked out if there is interest...
> 
> ok, have checked the way they started that:
> ...


Sounds like a great idea, Tom.


----------



## Silver (1/1/14)

I like the idea Tom - only thing is that the juices would need to be carefully packed so that they don't spill.
And seeing as though they are used, they won't be sealed. 
So there would need to be rules as to how one goes about packing them.

Sounds like a very good idea though


----------



## Rowan Francis (1/1/14)

I will definitely put my name down for that ..


----------



## Andre (2/1/14)

How do they finance the packaging and posting, Tom? Maybe we should consider a Jhb and CT centre for distribution?


----------



## Tom (2/1/14)

I think it would be at the current "taster" account to post to the next one...however, they have included a pouch for monetary donations. For new juices, postage to the "moderator". 
And yes, because there is only 2 major centers in SA, it could be much easier. sometimes it prob does not need a postal service. but the SA community is still small, so there should not be too many boxes as well. I think that one is sufficient.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Andre (2/1/14)

I really think this can work, Tom. Why don't you assume the role as administrator, set the rules and set the ball rolling. I am ready to post you some juices!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tom (2/1/14)

Matthee said:


> I really think this can work, Tom. Why don't you assume the role as administrator, set the rules and set the ball rolling. I am ready to post you some juices!


I really would love to kickstart this, it would actually be a gr8 role to play in this top community, but.... I have some big things coming up, my whole life will be turned upside down. Therefore I won't be able to do this. And I would not like to start something quickly and then let people down because of those life changing reasons.

I still hope that the idea (which is not my own) will be somehow realized, and that it will benefit the community!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Xero (5/2/14)

If anyone ever starts this I have a LOT of Liquids that I should, in retrospect, not have bought that I would be willing to donate to the Box
Although there are some of them that I would not wish upon my worst enemy and will probably just throw down the drain.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rowan Francis (5/2/14)

i could never throw any out , cos somebody somewhere will vape it , garrenteed .


----------



## Xero (5/2/14)

HAH!
Spoken like someone who has never had the misfortune of buying triple packs of Hangsen Fluid !
Trust me, the exciting flavors of Alkaline, Ethanol and Ether sounded a lot better than they were
They will go in the Taste Box Though as long as everyone signs a waiver releasing me from responsibility

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Andre (5/2/14)

Well, we are looking for a volunteer to run a Taste Box. Sadly time does not allow me to.


----------



## Rowan Francis (5/2/14)

Xero said:


> HAH!
> Spoken like someone who has never had the misfortune of buying triple packs of Hangsen Fluid !
> Trust me, the exciting flavors of Alkaline, Ethanol and Ether sounded a lot better than they were
> They will go in the Taste Box Though as long as everyone signs a waiver releasing me from responsibility



No , spoke like somebody who has had to buy and vape what was available OR go back to analogs ??


----------



## Smokyg (5/2/14)

Dudes, this is awesome! We have to get someone to arrange and run with this! I dont have any juice i would like to get rid of but i could make a donation! JHB and the surrounding areas are quite close together, perhaps we can just move the box between members ourselves?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Xero (5/2/14)

I felt like that and then used the Shotgun Approach to buying Liquids, lots, often
Most of them were bad, but like I said I will donate these freely as I am 100% sure that I would rather go back to smoking Boxer and 320GSM Fax Paper than smoke any of these liquids

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Frenzy (5/2/14)

I think this could definitely be a winner. Although I do think there will be a lot of teething problems to get it running smoothly.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smokyg (5/2/14)

Frenzy said:


> I think this could definitely be a winner. Although I do think there will be a lot of teething problems to get it running smoothly.


True in deed! But that said, if everyone plays nicely together and contributes something towards the box it could be a winner! Taste some nasty juice, and not make the mistake of buying it in the future! Crisis avoided!


----------



## Xero (5/2/14)

Well I would suggest that whoever runs this follows the basic guidelines as per this thread as a whole
Each member who receives a box should really be asked to donate at least 5ml of Liquid when they send the box on and should cover the postage or delivery to the next recipient.

As soon as you guys have this up and running I'll post my unwanted fluids
They include:
Hangsen Banana (Sealed)
Hangsen Mild Blend Tobacco (Sealed)
Hangsen Mint (Sealed)
Hell High Menthol - Yuk this stuff is terrible (7.5ml Left of 10ml)
Hell High Minty Chocolate (7.5ml Left of 10ml)
Green Menthol (30ml unused)
Green Cherry (25ml used once in a leaking tank)
Liqua Berry (Sealed)
Liqua Strawberry (Sealed)


----------



## Stroodlepuff (5/2/14)

Ill throw in a small bottle of radiator pluid just for the fun of it  Will decant some

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vaalboy (5/2/14)

Great idea, but I foresee lots of PT in managing/administering this.


----------



## Smokyg (5/2/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Ill throw in a small bottle of radiator pluid just for the fun of it  Will decant some


You guys have?? Id love some!!


----------



## Stroodlepuff (5/2/14)

we were lucky/unlucky enough to be given a full bottle at the vape meet 

You would have to use it in your dripper cuz this stuff annihilates plastic 

Will chat to @Gizmo and see if we can send you a small bottle


----------



## Smokyg (5/2/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> we were lucky/unlucky enough to be given a full bottle at the vape meet
> 
> You would have to use it in your dripper cuz this stuff annihilates plastic
> 
> Will chat to @Gizmo and see if we can send you a small bottle


Oh wow! Thats awesome! I loved that stuff! Really, licorice is the best! That be great thanks Stroodle!  

Yip i saw what it did to Hotti's tank, madness!! Ill do so for sure! Actually been using the ERD Mini all day long today!


----------



## Derick (5/2/14)

How about we just have a juice box at the vape meets - people take or give at the meets, lot less PT and admin I think

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Tom (5/2/14)

Frenzy said:


> I think this could definitely be a winner. Although I do think there will be a lot of teething problems to get it running smoothly.


like I said, that is running in Germany with multiple boxes...and works out. the feedback there is really good. Oh, and it should not only work on juices that one does not like, all the vendors could donate some of their juices. It would certainly boost their businesses in the longer run

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Tom (5/2/14)

Smokyg said:


> You guys have?? Id love some!!


@TylerD too

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tom (5/2/14)

Derick said:


> How about we just have a juice box at the vape meets - people take or give at the meets, lot less PT and admin I think


well, if it happens regularly it would be a great idea. You could still think of a way to have an exchange between CT and JNB  
I really would have tried to manage or kickstart it; but as some of you know I am relocating overseas.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rowan Francis (5/2/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Ill throw in a small bottle of radiator pluid just for the fun of it  Will decant some


you know what nobody has noticed the little green bottle in my vapemail !! how sad .. might have to review it tonight .

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## thekeeperza (6/2/14)

This is an awesome idea!!
I will offer to manage this venture if there is no one else that wants to. Can't be any more PT than managing people

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Andre (6/2/14)

Awesome!!! Let me open a new folder for you and then you can do threads therein to your heart's content - rules, etcetera.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/2/14)

vaalboy said:


> Great idea, but I foresee lots of PT in managing/administering this.



Markus you and I can have a get together in Durbs and swop with each other!


----------



## Andre (6/2/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Markus you and I can have a get together in Durbs and swop with each other!


This will be a postal service, so everyone can participate.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (6/2/14)

Link to the new Taste Box: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/index.php?forums/taste-box.51/

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## zaVaper (13/2/14)

@thekeeperza : It's possibly a good idea to give precedence to taste box recipients who haven't yet received the box, then at some point when no new recipients have been added or when a new box is created to start from the top of the list. 

Assuming that the box will travel at max 52 times a year, perhaps each box should be limited to 52 recipients.

That or use a random pick with an exception that the last x recipients wont count?

Just some logistic thoughts.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (14/2/14)

If the schedule is fixed, there needs to be an option where a recipient that is next on the list can "pass". Just in case he/she cannot receive the box. May be overseas etc. so the previous person should confirm with the next person on the list if that person is ready to receive. The person may also have stopped vaping. If there is no response or the next person cant receive, it should go to the person after that. 

Just something to think about for the rules

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## thekeeperza (14/2/14)

@Silver1 I agree. I will add something along those lines to the rules.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

